# Komplett PC bis 400 EUR?  reicht ein Intel Celeron G1840?



## zwergnase_23 (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche einen  Desktop und suche was bis 400 EUR.
Hätte gerne 6 Kerne, habe mit dem AMD A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX)
Ob 4 oder 8 GB RAM ist mir egal.
Grafikkarte brauch ich auch nicht, werde nicht spielen.
Wobei eine billige Grafikkarte sicherlich besser ist als ein Onboard....

Wichtig ist USB 3.0; HDD soll SDD sein, Gehäuse auch egal.

Als 1. Festplatte dachte ich an eine 60 GB SSD, die 2. würde ich eine externe nehmen, die ich hier noch rumliegen habe und einbauen.
Kommt dann ja nicht auf Geschwindigkeit an, würde nur als Zwischenspeicher dienen.

Ich würde Win8.1 64 BIT nehmen.

Rest hab ich (Maus, Tastatur, Monitor,...)
Keine Altlasten, alles neu
Monitor vorhanden, AOC, 1920x1080
kein Gezocke; Arbeiten: Internet, Mails, OpenOffice, FTP, Dreamweaver
reicht 60 GB SSD; externe Festplatten sind vorhanden
Kein Übertakten
Keine Anforderungen an das case

Hab jetzt in der letzten c`t Ausgabe einen bericht gelesen.
Die empfehlen als PC für Bürotätigkeiten unter Berücksichtigung von Standby Verbrauch und Geräusch einen PC auf Basis eines Intel Celeron G1840 und 4 GB RAM und MSI B85M-G43 Mainboard.
c´t empfiehlt einen Intel Celeron, weil dieser höhere Single-Thread-Performance als fast jeder aktuelle AMD Prozessor liefert und mit einer SSD für einen flinken Office PC reicht.... 

Jetzt bin ich hin und hergerissen, weil ich eigentlich mental einen Dual Core doch veraltet finde.

Gibt es empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Zwergnase


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. Januar 2015)

Die von dir genannten Anwendungen profitieren allesamt nicht von mehreren Kernen, erst recht nicht von 6 oder mehr. (Bis auf Dreamweaver womöglich, bei dem ich mich nicht auskenne)

Meine Empfehlung daher:

1 x Crucial M500 120GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD3)
1 x Intel Celeron G1840, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80646G1840)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DIMM   4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609ES2LX0)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix
1 x Chieftec Compact IX-03B,  90W extern, Mini-ITX

Falls Dreamweaver doch anspruchsvoll sein sollte, und du das Budget ausreizen willst:

http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4460-bx80646i54460-a1050218.html statt dem Celeron, würde auf fast genau 400€ kommen und lässt jeden AMD im Staub stehen.


----------



## FlorianKl (9. Januar 2015)

Hey,

Der A8-7600 ist kein 6-Kerner in dem Sinne. Er hat nur 4 CPU-Kerne und halt noch die Grafikeinheit.



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Die von dir genannten Anwendungen profitieren allesamt nicht von mehreren Kernen, erst recht nicht von 6 oder mehr. (Bis auf Dreamweaver womöglich, bei dem ich mich nicht auskenne)
> 
> Meine Empfehlung daher:
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch so machen, aber mit günstigerem Mainboard und anderem Gehäuse/Netzteil. Dann passt auch etwas günstigerer RAM:
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asrock-h81m-hds-90-mxgqh0-a0uayz-a992281.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-300w-atx-2-31-bn140-a871337.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/cooltek-c2-schwarz-jb-c2-k-a1149951.html
EDIT: Man kann natürlich auch bei dem kleineren Gehäuse bleiben.



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4460-bx80646i54460-a1050218.html statt dem Celeron, würde auf fast genau 400€ kommen und lässt jeden AMD im Staub stehen.


Was Anwendungsaufgaben angeht kommen die AMD FX Prozessoren locker an die auf Gaming optimierten i5s ran und sind nicht selten besser....
Um es mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: Bei dem Budget wäre auch ein AM3+ System machbar.

1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/cooltek-x3-ct-x3-a1143342.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/amd-fx-8320e-fd832ewmhkbox-a1155966.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-8gb-bls2cp4g3d16
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-970a-g43-7693-030r-a887376.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-300w-atx-2-31-bn140-a871337.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/his-radeon-r7-240-icooler-boost-clock-h240f2g-a1014016.html
1 x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-m550-128gb-ct128m550ssd1-a1086129.html

Und ja, ich weiß, dass man das System nicht so gut aufrüsten kann. Mich nervt es aber trotzdem langsam, wie hier Intel als heilig vorgeschrieben wird....
Und ja, bei diesem speziellen Fall hier braucht man nicht viele Kerne. Ich wollte das aber einfach mal loswerden.

In diesem Sinne LG

Flo


----------



## azzih (9. Januar 2015)

Für Office PC ist es eigentlich ziemlich wurst was du nimmst. Der FM2+ A8/A10  ist imo das deutlich bessere Paket, weil 4 Cores und deutlich flottere Onboard Grafik. Aber das spielt bei Office ja im Grunde eh keine Rolle, da reicht auch ein PentiumG oder Celeron. Also deine Entscheidung.
 Gleich bleibt:
SSD: 128GB Crucial MX100 ->50€
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix ->60€
Gehäuse: ka was dir gefällt ab ca. 40€gibts vernünftiges
Netzteil: System Power7 350W->35€

Entweder oder:
A8 7600 + Board: 120-130€
Celeron + Board: 80€


----------



## arachschurgrach (9. Januar 2015)

Hier mal eine Konfiguration mit der man im Officebereich bestimmt lange glücklich werden kann

1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x AMD  A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-9-9-27 (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU)
1 x ASRock FM2A78 Pro3+
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  350W ATX 2.31 (BN141)

noch ein Brenner nach bedarf dazu (ca. 15€ für DVD-RW) und fertig


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2015)

Statt des S7 würde ich eher ein L8 300 Watt oder LC Power LC7300 nehmen


----------



## NuVirus (9. Januar 2015)

Brauchst du eigl ein Laufwerk oder können wir dir auch ein kleines sparsames ITX System zusammenstellen bzw. mATX falls du Platz für Aufrüstungen haben willst?

Ich würde auch entweder einen A8 7600 nehmen aber nen Dual Kit dazu und am besten höher als 1600 getaktet.

Falls du auf minimalen Stromverbrauch gehen willst und trotzdem hohe Leistung würde ich nen i3 4150 oä. nehmen.

Ich hab sowohl nen i3 4340 (etwas bessere IGP und Cache) hier und nen A10 7850k und der Stromverbrauch in der Praxis z.B. Youtube HD Videos gucken ist einfach ein extremer Unterschied (i3 ca. 25-35W am Messgerät) und A10 7850k so 65-90W obwohl ich z.B. schon etwas Undervolting betrieben hab und auch den A10 7850k auf 3Ghz begrenzt habe im CCC was ebenfalls die Spannung unter Last senkt.

Also beste Allround Leistung mit deutlich stärkerer IGP mit der man sogar einiges zocken kann auch aktuelles mit niedrigen Ansprüchen oder ähnlich/teils bessere CPU Leistung  aber geringere aber für Office mehr als ausreichende Grafikleistung und sehr niedrigen Stromverbrauch nen Haswell i3 nehmen.

Wenn du maximale CPU Power willst für dein Geld können wir nochmal neu überlegen.

Als Netzteil würde ich das L8 300W dem LC-Power vorziehen macht beim Computerbase Test nicht gerade nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## arachschurgrach (9. Januar 2015)

Ups da habe ich tatsächlich auf die Schnelle zu einem Einzelmodul RAM gegriffen. NuVirus hat natürlich recht: Ein Dualkit gehört da rein. 

Ich bevorzuge bei Officerechnern AMD, weil die FM2+ Boards bei ähnlicher Ausstattung günstiger sind als die Intel 1150 und weil ich zwei Module auf Dauer im Officebetrieb für scheller halte als zwei Kerne mit HT. Wobei zugegebener Maßen kaum ein aktueller Prozessor im Officebetrieb an seine Leistungsgrenze kommt, da ist die SSD (Zugriffszeiten) schon wichtiger für die subjektive Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## zwergnase_23 (9. Januar 2015)

Mein Gott, so schnell so viele Antworten.
Vielen Dank!

Dann fasse ich das mal zusammen:
Empfehlung der Community ist ein A8 7600 mit 8 GB (2x4) DDR auf FM2+ Board mit 128 GB SSD
dazu ein L8 300W Netzteil und das Gehäuse such ich mir was nettes aus.

Jetzt die preisfrage: Wer baut mir denn das zusammen, da ich mit meinen 2 linken Händen keinen Plan habe.
Kann ich das bei Hardwareversand alles zusammenkonfigurieren und mir dann komplett schicken lassen?

Danke!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Schau mal, ob wer in deiner Nähe wohnt


----------



## steffen2891 (9. Januar 2015)

würde auch zum AMD raten ist das bessere Allround Paket.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Januar 2015)

Jo der A8 7600 bietet nen klasse PLV, im CPU Part ist aufgrund von höherer pro Takt Leistung der i3 4150 oä. zwar ca. gleich auf im Grafikpart dafür deutlich hinterher.

Ob i3 Haswell oder A8 7600 du wirst mit beidem deine Freude haben jeder hat vor und Nachteile wenn du evtl. doch mal das ein oder andere Game testen willst vom Steam Sale oder ähnliches hol dir den A8 7600.
Bei dem Budget wenn du gerne viele Programme und Browser Tabs gleichzeitig laufen hast würde ich direkt nen 8GB Kit holen die eh nur ca. 20-30€ je nach Kit teurer sind.

Du hast noch nicht auf meine Frage wegen der Gehäusegröße geantwortet du könntest nen schickes kleines Office System bauen und hättest keinen so großen Tower mehr falls du willst.


----------



## zwergnase_23 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Übersicht mit den Schraubern.
Habe schon PN geschrieben und schon Antwort bekommen; das klappt super.
Muss dann mal die nächsten tage die Hardware kaufen und dann wird geschraubt.

Zu der offenen Frage:
der Desktop wird unter/neben dem Schreibtisch stehen, also kann es schon ein großes Gehäuse sein. Würde dann auch einen Tower nehmen, der auch etwas besser aussehen kann (und nicht so schlicht rechteckig schwarz). 

Und in meiner Übersicht hab ich noch ein DVD Laufwerk vergessen, aber das bekommt man ja für 10 EUR dazu....


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2015)

Was für ein Board nimmst Du denn jetzt, ATX, mATX ?

Produktvergleich Sharkoon

DVD : 

Samsung SH-224DB
LG Electronics GH24NSB0


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2015)

Solltest dir die aktuelle PCGH besorgen. Denn genau da ist das Thema Zusammenstellung eines 400 € PCs.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Januar 2015)

Die sind aber nicht auf Office ausgelegt und haben keine SSD usw.

Finde die auch nicht so gut zusammengestellt.


----------



## zwergnase_23 (12. Januar 2015)

Zu der Boardfrage: Keine Ahnung.
Würde sagen ATX, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Solltest dir die aktuelle PCGH besorgen. Denn genau da ist das Thema Zusammenstellung eines 400 € PCs.


Keine Werbung nooooooooooooin [emoji14]
Die Zusammenstellung für 400 in der PCGH ist mMn für die Tonne. 
A8 7600 und SSD und dat Teil läuft sicher gut


----------



## zwergnase_23 (12. Januar 2015)

Hab noch was vergessen: Empfiehlt es sich, eine günstige Grafikkarte noch einzubauen oder reicht die onboard Lösung?
Wofür brauch ich die? Eigentlich für nichts, nur für gelegentliche Youtube videos......


----------



## IluBabe (12. Januar 2015)

IGPU auf der CPU reicht für Youtube und alles andere.


----------



## coolbigandy (12. Januar 2015)

das wäre mal meine zusammenstellung 
AMD A8-5500 Accelerated Processor mit AMD Radeon HD 7560D Grafik günstig kaufen
ASUS F2A85-M PRO, FM2, mATX günstig kaufen
4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 MT/s CL11 PC3-12800 single ranked günstig kaufen
Kingston SSD V300 120GB SATA III günstig kaufen
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 350W günstig kaufen
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Mini/...-ATX+Gehäuse+-+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/101094/Samsung+SH-224DB+schwarz.article
ASUS F2A85-M PRO, FM2, mATX günstig kaufen

Endpreis 333,34 €

dann noch ca 40€ für win7 home prem. 64bit, da win8 noch zu teuer ist


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Keine Werbung nooooooooooooin [emoji14]
> Die Zusammenstellung für 400 in der PCGH ist mMn für die Tonne.
> A8 7600 und SSD und dat Teil läuft sicher gut


Neeeeeett.     

Dann sag denen das mal im Feedback Thread.  ^^


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> das wäre mal meine zusammenstellung
> AMD A8-5500 Accelerated Processor mit AMD Radeon HD 7560D Grafik günstig kaufen
> ASUS F2A85-M PRO, FM2, mATX günstig kaufen
> 4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 MT/s CL11 PC3-12800 single ranked günstig kaufen
> ...



Die Konfig ist nicht gut, bitte an alte halten oder bei Bedarf nachfragen, alte Teile usw.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Januar 2015)

Ojeoje coolbigandy du hast veraltete Teile genommen. Die Zusammenstellung würde ich nicht empfehlen


----------



## zwergnase_23 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich fasse jetzt mal die 3 Seiten Diskussion zusammen.

Empfehlung für ein office System mit etwas Internet + Youtube:

CPU + Board
AMD A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX), AMD A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock FM2A78 Pro3+, ASRock FM2A78 Pro3+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM
Hab ich keine Ahnung, was die CL… betrifft.
Passt der hier?
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HD
Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1), Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse, Netzteil, Lüfter, DVD
Sharkoon VG4-W grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG4-W grÃ¼n mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220), http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053), http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-sella-84000000053-a601154.html
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B), http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24nsb0-schwarz-gh24nsb0-auaa10b-a1019391.html


Ist das Ding so komplett und ich kann bestellen?

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

Ich würde die 256GB SSD nehmen und als Kühler einen Alpenföhn ECO oder Thermalright 120i bzw 120m.

Als Board würde ich ASUS A88XM-Plus (90MB0H50-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nehmen. 

Dann nen schlichtes mATX Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (SIL-352M-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Board hat nen besseren Soundchip 
Das Gehäuse hat sogar nen kleinen Kartenleser drin bei Bedarf.


----------



## zwergnase_23 (13. Januar 2015)

Danke.
Und zu dem RAM? Ist der ok?


----------



## steffen2891 (13. Januar 2015)

beim RAM kann sein du musst ihn auf 2133 stellen, da 2400er manchmal Probleme macht. Sollte aber kein Problem sein


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

Ram nen G.Skill Ares CL9/CL10 oder CL11 - den gibts auch mit 2133 CL9 CL10  usw  oder G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland musst gucken was du am günstigsten bekommst wenn du die Wahl hast folgene Reihenfolge:
2400 CL10, 2133 CL9 - höher ist dann etwas schlechter.

Offiziell unterstützt der A8 7600 nur 2133 also müsstest die 2400 halt manuell einstellen dann - ich persönlich hab bisher meinen A10 7850k nie auf 2400 zum laufen bekommen - auf meinem MSI A88XM läuft der TridentX 2400 CL10 nur auf maximal 1866 stabil (dafür mit 1,4V xD) und auf meinem Asrock 88 Extreme 6 nur auf 2133 also mit Pech läuft er ned auf 2133 aber für nen Office PC ist das nicht so wichtig das ist hauptsächlich wichtig wenn du damit Zocken willst dann fehlt halt etwas Grafikleistung und minimal CPU Leistung. 
Der Aufpreis ist ja nur ca. 10€ für den höher getakteten Speicher bei 8GB.

Edit hier mal ne Wunschliste:
Kaveri 400€ Office Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x AMD  A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2133, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2133C10D-8GAB)
1 x ASUS A88XM-Plus (90MB0H50-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSC0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSC0.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev. A (100700558)
1 x Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt (SIL-352M-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)

Günstigeres Gehäuse:
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-ma-a1000-a1025104.html
Kannst ne 128GB SSD nehmen von Crucial MX100 Serie


----------



## FlorianKl (13. Januar 2015)

Der A8-7600 unterstützt nur maximal 2133 MHz, du kannst aber 2400MHz RAM mit 2133 MHz laufen lassen. Den Unterschied zu normalem 1600MHz RAM wirst du aber nur bei Spielen merken.

LG

Flo


----------



## coolbigandy (13. Januar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ojeoje coolbigandy du hast veraltete Teile genommen. Die Zusammenstellung würde ich nicht empfehlen



es hieß eben bis 400€ und da habe ich mich eben versucht so gut wie möglich dran zu halten da es auch noch auf wunsch win8 hätte sein sollen


----------



## zwergnase_23 (13. Januar 2015)

Windows 8.1 bekomme ich bei ebay inkl. Key für ca. 35 EUR, das sollte also noch drin sein 
Rechne dann morgen mal aus, was so die hier bevorzugte Lösung kostet und schreibe das dann mal auf.
Dann wird bestellt.....


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn du ne kleinere SSD nimmst und nur 4GB hast immer noch nen besseren Office PC als deine Lösung die auf nicht auf aktuellen Stand ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Januar 2015)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> es hieß eben bis 400€ und da habe ich mich eben versucht so gut wie möglich dran zu halten da es auch noch auf wunsch win8 hätte sein sollen


Das war lange nicht so gut wie möglich  
Schneller RAM unterstützt die Geschwindigkeit der IGP in Spielen z. B.


----------



## zwergnase_23 (14. Januar 2015)

So, es ist vollbracht.
Bestellung bei Hardwareversand ist raus.

Liegen jetzt 30 EUR über den 400 Limit (ok, Win 8 kommt auch noch drauf, also knapp 60 EUR drüber), dafür ist es glaube ich ein ganz gutes System.
Habe mich ziemlich am Vorschlag von  NuVirus gehalten.

Änderungen
- Alpenfön Lüfter
- SDD die kleinere (128 statt 256)
- RAM die Version mit 2133 (Statt 2400, da nicht bei Hardwareversand vorhanden).

Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf das System, Lieferzeit ist aber länger als 7 Tage, die haben die CPU nicht auf Lager.... egal.

Nochmals danke an alle!

Ich melde mich dann in 6 Jahren wieder, wenn der Rechner dann zu langsam wird


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Januar 2015)

Dann viel Spass mit dem Neuen Office Knecht


----------



## zwergnase_23 (19. Januar 2015)

Brauch doch noch mal die Hilfe.
Der PC kam nach nur 1 Tag an (trotz über 1 Woche Lieferzeit bei der Bestellung , ist aber noch nicth ausgepackt.
Habe aber einen zettel dabei gehabt:
Aufgrund des hohen Eigengewichts des CPU Kühlers wird der nicht montiert, um die Gefahr eines Abbrechens von der CPU während des Transportes zu reduzieren.
Stattdessen wurde der Serien Lüfter verbaut.....

Jetzt hab ich also zuHause den Lüfter rumliegen und keine Ahnung wie man den verbaut.
Ist das einfach, gibts Tricks?
Hab noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber ist da wohl Wärmeleitpaste dabei? Die braucht man doch heutzutage noch, oder?

Kann ich den Lüfter einfach runterbauen, den neuen aufstecken, Kabel an die gleiche Stelle anschließen und gut ist?


----------



## robin007 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir bei Brocken Eco (Ich google nach)  nicht so sicher ob eine Wärmeleitpaste dabei ist. Das Montieren des Kühlers sollte relativ simple sein.

Hier nochmal die Anleitung falls sie nicht mit geliefert wurde
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBrockenECOFinal.pdf

Falls auf der Rückseite Platz für die Backplate freigehalten wurde, dann sollst du die Backplate eigentlich mühelos dran montieren können.

Bei Fragen helfe ich dir gerne weiter

 Ach..... Vielleicht hilft dir das Video weiter

Ist zwar nicht auf deutsch, aber gute Anleitung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZh4AEPXV4


----------



## zwergnase_23 (20. Januar 2015)

Danke, hat geholfe.
Das pdf lag dabei (Wärmeleitpaste übrigens auch); das Video hat nur bedingt was gebracht (da irgendwie indisch-englisch), aber daneben gab es noch eines auf deutsch, das war gut.

Der Kühler ist jetzt auch montiert (ok, hat nicht 10 Minuten gedauert wie im Video sondern 2 Stunden), aber dafür hab ich auch das Mainboard nicht vorher ausgebaut. Der Kühler ist ein Riesenmonstrum..... bin sehr gespannt, was das ding so bringt.

Dafür hab ich jetzt das nächste Problem: Ich bekomme kein Windows 8.1 installiert..... Download hat nicht geklappt, also schon, aber auf USB Stick hat er es zwar installiert, jedoch hängt die Installation bei 2%..... Google meint das könnte am defekten Download liegen.... mal schauen.
Andere meinen, dass es Probleme mit SDD und Windows 8.1 gibt.

Ist da hier was bekannt, dass das Crucial MX nicht mit Win8.1 kompatibel ist?

Organisiere mir jetzt die DVD Installationsversion, dann schauen wir mal.....


----------



## zwergnase_23 (22. Januar 2015)

Hat sich erledigt; lag an dem Laptop mit dem ich den Download gemacht habe.
Jetzt anderen PC, anderen STick gewählt und super.

Jetzt läuft alles, nochmals danke.
De PC ist so in dieser Konfiguration top!!!!!!


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

Fotos wären klasse wenn du das schaffst auch mit offener Seitenwand.

Wie ist die Bootzeit so bis zum Anmeldescreen bzw. Desktop falls kein Passwort.


----------



## coolbigandy (24. Januar 2015)

zwergnase_23 schrieb:


> Brauch doch noch mal die Hilfe.
> Der PC kam nach nur 1 Tag an (trotz über 1 Woche Lieferzeit bei der Bestellung , ist aber noch nicth ausgepackt.
> Habe aber einen zettel dabei gehabt:
> Aufgrund des hohen Eigengewichts des CPU Kühlers wird der nicht montiert, um die Gefahr eines Abbrechens von der CPU während des Transportes zu reduzieren.
> ...



mhh schade haste wohl ihn beim Händler zusammen bauen lassen, hätte schon Lust gehabt mal wieder einen PC zusammen zu bauen


----------



## zwergnase_23 (27. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo,

ja, Hardwareversand hatte ein Sonderangebot für 15 EUR; da hab ich zugeschlagen.
So schnell wie die das machen, bekomme ich das nicht hin (und du hättest auch extra herfahren müssen...)

So, hier die angefragten Fotos (so viel sieht man aber nicht...)


----------



## zwergnase_23 (27. Januar 2015)

Ach ja, Bootzeit.
Windows 8.1 sau schnell; er sagt mir was von 50 Sekunden, aber gefühlt ist das weniger....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2015)

50 Sekunden? Das wäre schon sehr lang, sogar mit HDD kürzer. Ich habs normal bei 15-20 Sekunden


----------



## robin007 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich komme auf 3 Sekunden mit meiner SSD. Bei dir sollte 5-10 Sekunden in Ordnung sein.

Hast du dein BIOS auf UEFI Mode um gestellt?
Im BIOS Mode werden sämtliche Geräte wie SATA Controller erstmal komplett durchsucht. Erst dann folgt der Bootvorgang von Windows.

Hier einen Link dazu wie UEFI Funktioniert und warum Windows 8 dadurch schneller bootet.
Windows 8 bringt UEFI und Secure Boot: GÃ¤ngelung oder Fortschritt? - PC Magazin


----------



## zwergnase_23 (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

hab gestern mal nachgemessen:
Mit deaktiviertem Board Startlogo braucht er vom Einschalten bis zur Windows Password Anmeldung 18 Sekunden.

Laut Glary Utilities ist der Startvorgang insgesamt 38 Sekunden lang.

Das mit dem UEFI schau ich mir mal an.....


----------



## zwergnase_23 (27. September 2016)

Hallo,

brauche nochmal die Hilfe der Community.... der PC läuft soweit stabil und in Ordnung. 
Bios ist UEFI, das passt schon.

Startzeit ist gefühlt relativ lang, kann aber auch an der Firewall und Virenscanner liegen, ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Was ich gerade habe:
Ich hab jetzt mit Videobearbeitung angefangen, also Urlaubsvideos (0,5 - 5 Minuten pro "Take") versucht zum Gesamt-Film zu schneiden. 
Das dauert schon recht lange, deswegen wollte ich eine Grafikkarte haben.

Anwendungen:
- Office
- Youtube
- Videos bearbeiten
- keine Spiele

Was brauch ich dafür für eine?

Hätte gerne eine recht neue, mit DDR5 RAM. 
1 GB RAM sollte reichen, denke ich.

Wer kann mir tipps geben?

Hatte mir mal die Sapphire HD 5450 mit 1 GB DDR3 gekauft; eigentlich war ich zufrieden, aber die hat immer wieder meinen PC in den Standby geschickt. 
Und das teilweise mitten in der Eingabe oder nach 10 sek. Inaktivität. 
Energiesparoptionen hatte ich alle ausgeschaltet, ist jetzt auch egal, nach dem Ausbau war der PC wieder ok.....
Deswegen möchte ich eine andere Karte..

Danke.

Gruß
zwergnase


----------



## zwergnase_23 (27. September 2016)

Nachtrag:
Stand heute hab ich einen 20 Zöller mit VGA Anschluss dran.
Der würde in dem Zug auch rausfliegen, bin aber noch nciht sicher, was ich haben will.

Irgendwas zwischen 24 und 32 Zoll, mit HDMI Anschluss oder DVI.
Gerne auch mit eingebauten Lautsprechern, sonst muss ich mir noch Lautsprecher kaufen bzw. dann steht noch was rum.
Dachte an einen 32 Zoll TV.....

Hat einer Ideen?

DANKE!


----------

